# turbo,s



## brettmaz (Jul 26, 2006)

hi can anyone help

i have an r33gtr 1996 with garratt turbos & ceramic internals, can the internals be swapped for steel?

if so who can do this?

cheers

Brett


----------



## Pontio (Jun 4, 2009)

yes they can if they are the standard turbo's very common mod. Have it myself ;-)


----------

